# RAM overclock question



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I have DDR2 800 ram sticks in right now (some cheap ocz stuff) Im wondering if I upgrade to 1066 would I have an easier time over clocking my E8400 higher?

If so, ive been looking into these two

Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

witch one would be better to get? If someone could give me an even better option than these that would be great.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

any memory sticks by Corsair / Crucial / Patriot / OCZ / Gskill

are all decent ............ before you buy any ram make sure you use the ram manuf's memory selector to verify the sticks will work in your motherboard

next make sure you get sticks which are rated for Cas 5-5-5-15 not higher

make sure your ram is rated for voltages of 2.0 or 2.1 or 2.2 volts .......... avoid the sticks that can only be used at 1.8volts or 1.9 volts


dont expect to see yoru ram speeds at 1066mhz in the bios ....... it doesnt work like that very often .......... what 1066mhz is good at is having the ease to achieve overclocking which can sometimes be difficult with 800mhz ram ..........

once you get to 850 mhz and beyond DDR2-800 "can" start to get wobbley ....... 1066 will cruise easily by the needs of any cpu using DDR2 memory .......1066mhz just removes the possibility of "i think my memory might be holding my back my overclocking potential"


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks linderman big help


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

so I ended up getting OCZ Reaper 2x2GB 1066 memory and I cant seem to get the timings right, it says on the ocz site they are supposed to be at 5-5-5-18 so I did that but im not sure how to set the voltage. In cpuz my FSB DRAM isnt set at 1:1


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the ram ratio of 1:1 is achieved thru a setting ........ what is the make and model of the motherboard and we can help your with the ram dividers necessary to get the 1:1 you are looking for


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok I just got it set to 1:1 but now it says in cpu-z the DRAM Frequency is 400.0 Mhz. I now need to get it back up to the 1066. My mother board is Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

memory is double data rate ........ which means 400mhz memory is really at 800mhz


if you want more ............ try the 2.60 B setting


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

what is the 2.60 B setting? I just want to run my memory at 1066 like its supposed to and at 1:1 if thats possable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it will not auto default to 1066mhz memory .............. you have to tweak it to get there ..........





enter the bios / in the SPD (sytem ram multiplier) there is a setting ......... choose 2.66B


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for your time linderman. I tried overclocking my E8400 earlier, it didnt work and my motherboard reset itself. The ram is set at 1066 default. I took a picture of my bios and under the SPD there is manual and auto. Could you tell me what to do from looking at the picture?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

also heres a screen shot of my cpu-z


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the setting I refer to can be seen as the same time on the screen as the CPU host frequency (scroll up from your last screen shot)

please take another screen shot and post it / a shot where you can see Cpu host frequency


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you wont get a one 1:1 ratio with your ram set at 1066mhz

here is how it works ....................

say for example you have your cpu host frequency (cpu FSB) set at 400mhz and you choose 2.00 D memory multiplier ........ your ram will run at 400 x 2.0 = 800mhz ....... that will give you a 1:1 ratio

so for you ......... if you want to run a cpu FSB of 400 (the effective bus will acutally be 400 x 4 = 1600mhz) then you would want to run a memory divider of 2.66 C or D / this would give a memory speed of 400 x 2.6 = 1040 ........................... the B,C, D part of this relates to memory timings ............. the D setting gives the tightest timings ....... the B setting the loosest timings 

you have to play with it to achieve what you are looking for 


vdimm voltage should be at 2.0 volts (provided of course you ram is rated for such ???)

do you have a link for your ram ................ where you bought it ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your motherboard is an excellent overclocker


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your system drop down specs has an error listed ............... your cpu voltage is not 3.5 volts ............the fire department would have had to hose it down if it were at that !


i think you meant 1.35 volts (check the cpu-z tab for cpu ......... you should see it listed there)


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok, I got my memory from here http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX20232(ME).aspx Thanks for explaining all that. Helped a lot


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

alright I got a few screenshots.





Please let me know if I should change anything or if that SPD @ 2.50 is to high. When it is at just 2 the memory sets to 800 800 so I figure maybe I will be able to over clock my cpu higher if my memory is set higher.. maybe im wrong. I plan to try to get stable at 4ghz


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

btw what voltage did you set to get your E8400 to 3.8? I know it could be way different on mine, just wondering.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I got 3.8 ghz on stock voltages ............... had to go 1.35 in the bios to hit 4.0 ghz stable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you cant tell any diff between 3.8ghz and 4.0 ghz ............... so in my book 3.8 is a smarter move as its at stock volts 


let me know what you want to do ...............


your screens look good


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in the cpu host frequency setting ............... punch in 430 (430 x 9 multiplier = 3.8 ghz)

make sure you bump up your DDR2 voltage: set that at 2.0volts




test with orthos for atleast one hour ................... and watch your temps with Core Temp .............. if you see temps of 63C ........... abort the test


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

"make sure you bump up your DDR2 voltage: set that at 2.0volts"

Is that the DDR2 Overvoltage control? They have an option of 0.1 and 0.2v and so on. Maybe im looking in the wrong spot?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Im doing an orthos test now. I kepy getting an error right away. I kept changing the option and im on the Stress CPU with Gromacs core. Thats the only one that will run without having an error instantly.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yes use the DDR2 overvoltage control ............... my bad; I forget you have the P35 chipset


your board is default at 1.8volts ............ so in order to get to 2.0 volts you have to add .02 volts to the 1.8 volt default for a total of 2.0 volts

in fact the P35 boards run better at 2.1 volts .................. so add .03 volts


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

to get clear of a few hurdles .................. drop yoru ram divider to 2.0 D instead of 2.50

then test with orthos again ............ keep us posted


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I will get you a full template for your overclock


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here you go ..............(leave your cpu voltage on STOCK vlaues for now ) we can mess with that later if this template brings a stress test failure


input all the other changes 



*MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)*
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9] <<<----CPU Multiplier
This should be set to your processors highest multiplier, for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icroprocessors
The option will display "Locked" and read only if the CPU ratio is not changeable.
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [430] <<<----FSB Speed (Front Side Bus) 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [102] 
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00] 
This is a 1:1 divider, memory speed will be 2x FSB. 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800
Your actual memory operating speed is always show above.
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SET IT TO MANUAL BUT DONT CHANGE ANYTHING IN HERE YET
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
CAS Latency Time_____________ 5 ____ [4] <--use your rams values, (CL) 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay______ 5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_____5 ____ [3] <--use your rams values (tRP) 
Precharge Delay (tRAS)________15 ____[12] <--use your rams values (tRAS) 
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_______4 _____[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay______3 _____[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay______6 _____[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay________42 ______[0]
Read to Precharge Delay_______4 _____[auto]
Memory Performance Enhance__________ [Normal]
This setting tells the BIOS to look at your memory for the existence of an EPP
(Enhanced Performance Profile) stored in your memories SPD chip.
I have confirmed this works, if the memory has EPPs, and improves performance. Leave set to Normal for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
http://www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/...cation_v01.pdf
High Speed DRAM DLL Settings________ [Option 1]

******** System Voltage NOT Optimized ******** <<---IGNORE This. 
System Voltage Control____ [Manual] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THIS MAY BE NEEDED 
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V set this to add up to your ram's voltage requirement. <<<<<< FOLLOW THIS CHANGE
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
CPU Voltage Control_______ [Per chart below] <--- very mild overvoltage so we can start playing soon SEE WARNING BELOW ! 
DANGER - Intel spec for Vcore absolute maximum is 1.55V. The BIOS will let you set a ridiculous high voltage, be careful. !!
Normal CPU Vcore 1.3250V


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok I just ran for an hour and the highest the temp reached was 55C but arent the censors in the E8400 messed up or something?

I also just dropped down to 2.0 instead of 2.50 and upped it to 0.3 volts


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

just noticed your post above me, I got to run out for a bit. I will be sure to let you know when I set that all up. Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there is some discussion that Real Temp reads the E8400 and some others more accurately .............. 5C lower actually

but I use the higher reading of Core Temp as a safety value

55C for a max temp during 100% stress testing is very good and certainly acceptable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are at 3.8 GHZ now and stable you may not need to input all the other stuff .......... its your call .......... they are known good value with little risk


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok so I left my pc on all night, I woke up and it was rebooting on its own. I set everything up to how you said a few posts back. My motherboard kept resetting til I gave it 1.3 volts. Does it matter how high the volts are as long as temps are fine? I know not to pump them up to high..


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what did you increase to 1.3 volts ?????????????? the cpu voltage ?


if so ............... thats fine


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes it does matter how high the volts are set .............. if you set them too high ......... the cpu could fry


but your cpu will be safe in any bios setting that is 1.35 or lower


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

generally speaking .................. I run orthos for about two hours and monitor the temps ................after about 45minutes of orthos running .......... check the cpu voltage used ............. this is reported by cpu-z on the cpu tab

then after wards add .02 volts to that number to account for vdroop

in other words; after 45 minutes of runnign orthos you observe your cpu voltage is running from 1.31 to 1.32 in cpu-z .............. then re-enter the bios and set the cpu voltage at 1.34 volts


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok good. so now I just ran orthos and it wont go without giving an error instantly. Maybe I should run memtest? Do you think that might have something to do with it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your ram values (5-5-5-18) should be set .............. did you use 5-5-5-18 ????


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

yes I did


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would put cpu voltage at 1.30 volts


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is your bios version ? any "performance" modes should be set to "standard"

nothing should be at turbo or anything like that ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which cpu stepping do you have the E0 or B3 or C0 ?????? cpu-z reports this


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

no nothing is set to turbo or anything like that, all standard. I have Stepping C0 and the lowest voltage I can even boot at is 1.325 volts. I set it to 1.3 it got to windows then froze and reboot


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

im not sure what bios version I have, I updated it maybe a year ago


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats not scary .......... try 1.34 volts


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bios version can be found in cpu-z motherboard section


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the C0 stepping cpu takes a wisker more juice then does the G0 version ........... some guys hammer them all the way to 1.42 volts ............. but not me


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok I have version f8


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

also rev 2 motherboard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bump voltage to 1.35 and try again................ once you can pass orthos then we can sneek it back down some ...........


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok its back up to 1.35, should I just use the first option in orthos? Small FFTs - stress CPU?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

Small FFTs - stress CPU goes for 10 seconds then stops with an error. im running Stress CPU with Gromacs core. its not 2 minutes in and im getting a temp of 58




as long as you dont exceed 60C you will be fine ............ do you have smart fan disabled in the bios ? its under PC health and monitoring 


also disable EIST (speed stepping )


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

how were your temps and orthos at 3.6 ghz ???????????????


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

I just have a 120mm fan on my heatsink that runs at full speed all the time. I will disable EIST after an hour of testing or should I do it now and start test again?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

the highest the temps got at 3.6 ghz was 56


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wait for stress test to finish


then try these

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

what is speed stepping anyway?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

open cpu-z right now and see what the cpu voltage is at now


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

speed steeping is the setting that allows intel cpu's to reduce power when not in use ............ its a power saving thing

but overclocked systems dont seem to liek the feature


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

alright I will check all that out after the test. I got to say it dosent look like ive seen any of that before in any of the options


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ahhh ok, I know for sure the speed stepping is on then. I will be sure to change it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

how many fans you got in this box ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I found I had to go with these fans to get decent air flow ............. much higher rpm's

http://www.xoxide.com/th12blledsmf.html


http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/tt120/


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

two front fans blowing in, one exhaust one top fan blowing down (antec 900) I cant get a side fan in since my heatsink blocks it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that should be fine ............ but I would use a higher rpm fan for the heat sink .......... the one I listed is 2800rpm, at full throttle regular 120's are about 1200-1500 rpm


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you apply your thermal grease really thin ????? you only need a coat thats almost see thru ............. most fellas put thermal grease on like they are trying to glue two objects together .............. when in reality you only need and only want to be about like a coat of thin paint ............... should be NO oozing of paste ?


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah I made sure I took my time and put the thermal paste on right. Thanks for the fan idea. I will be sure to find a really powerfull one


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is your cpu voltage at right now during stress testing ? (check cpu-z)


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

its at 1.35


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry on cpuz its 1.280


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmm 1.28 is a nice low cpu voltage ............. dont know why you had to set it soo high in the bios ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

be back in 30 minutes ..............lunch time


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

cool, thanks for your time.


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

since the voltage shows so low in cpuz is it ok to keep it at 1.35 in the in the bios?



yes its ok ............


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

ok so I disabled eist or whatever its called.. then I lowered the voltes down to 1.27 and I got a bluescreen before it even got into windows, I then changed it to 1.3 and it booted up fine. Last time I tried 1.3 it froze and rebooted on me.

temps are way lower while running orthos now too. I got 58c a minute in and now it stays around 53c


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well .............. sounds like youre on the money now ...........nice work



dont forget to write down your settings ........... when the day comes you clear your cmos you will lose them ...........there is a section in the bios where you can "save your settings to cmos" thats another good idea


----------



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

nice thanks for the tip and thank you for all your help


----------

